# Replacement 7D Mark II mode dial cover



## psaltis (Oct 4, 2016)

My 7D Mark II body somehow got loose from the 70-200 and fell to the ground. The mode dial cover came off and for the life of me was not able to find it anywhere nearby. Now I need a cover. The mode dial itself seems OK. Looking around the internet, I can't seem to find mode dial cover for the 7D Mark II. There seem to be plenty for the 5D Mark III and the classic 7D, but nothing for the 7D Mark II.

Does anyone know where I can buy this cover? I called Canon and the best they can do is replace the whole dial for upwards of $250.

Looking for this, but for the 7D Mark II:
Mode Dial Cap for Canon EOS 5D MK III DSLR Camera

HELP!


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 5, 2016)

so the mode dial still works but without the cover?
maybe it takes time for replacement parts to show up on ebay


----------



## psaltis (Oct 6, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> so the mode dial still works but without the cover?
> maybe it takes time for replacement parts to show up on ebay



I have received multiple responses from my cross-posting on this and other forums.

I figure the least I can do is provide an update in case other forum members have the miss-fortune of being in the same predicament.

I sent emails to vendors inquiring about the part.  One response from cameraspareparts.co.uk -- a parts distributor/wholesaler that stated, "We regret to inform you mode dial cap or mode dial does not come separate.  It's part of top cover." It is unfortunate that Canon is not able to sell just the cover plate.

One respondent on another forum compared his 5DM3 dial with that of his wife's (7DM2) and reported back that there is a slight difference in diameter--the 5D being a slight bigger.

I also sent email to an eBay seller (Dial Mode Interface Cap Canon EOS 5D mark III Mode dial Original Oem Part Repair) that had the 5DM3 dial and he responded that he does not have in stock today, but will have one over the next few days.  Based on all the responses so far, I think I will wait for that vendor to get back to me and take my chances there.  My hopes are not very high based on response cameraspareparts.  Keeping my fingers crossed…

I will try and report back the details of what worked and didn't so others may someday benefit from my efforts.


----------

